# When can i count on Ace?



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Meet Ace, he was rejected by my only registered Nigerian Dwarf. His mama will be sold and he's such a good looking little lad we hope to raise him out and use him for our herd sire. At what age can you count on a ND to do the breeding?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Mhoward2- What an adorable buckling you have there! Nigerian Dwarf bucklings are fertile by 3 months of age (however, you do not want to use him to breed your does at this time!). I would say he will probably be ready to breed a few does by 7 or 8 months of age. I hope this is helpful. Congrats on a beautiful baby goat!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is too cute!

Usually around 8 months, my bucklings are able to get the job done, but I don't start using them too much until they're a year or older.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Then my next question is would it hurt him to start using him too early?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It won't hurt him, just don't get disappointed if he doesn't actually get them pregnant. It is a bit iffy when they are younger.


----------

